
Show HN: Managed Contracts and ICO as a Service - nestlequ1k
https://crowdsale.express
======
discombobulate
Is this the same as tokensale.pro? Token Sale as a Service.

I came across them yesterday. I've seen at least one job posting for a dev to
code a token sale/ICO. Seems like there _may_ be demand for this type of
thing.

------
xrd
Wish there was more clarity on how they manage the tokens. Assuming this is
ERC20 compliant but do they add their own backdoors to manage the tokens on
your behalf? They should publish their token source at least.

------
aml183
I am trying to be objective, but how is this on the first page?

~~~
sillysaurus3
It takes time for mods to see and sort a new story. In this case I think
they'll realize it's just a signup page, remove the "Show HN" from the title,
and bump it to near the bottom of the page.

It's better to give new stories some time near the top, otherwise legitimately
interesting stories will fall through the cracks.

~~~
discombobulate
They didn't change the title from a fake-news title with the 'Digital coins
may be on the verge of going mainstream' story. 15 hours ago!

I think the mods are on holiday.

------
ada1981
Rad gradients!

